

Ask HN: When do down arrows appear on comments? - headShrinker

I was under the impression it was 200 points, but I see now it isn't. Any ideas?
======
ColinWright
You can never downvote a reply to one of your comments, or a comment to one of
your submissions.

There is a karma threshold for the downvote to appear. It is currently at 500
karma points.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

I was tempted to say "Here, let me Google that for you" because it's not too
hard to find with a search. I resisted, but let me ask - what searches did you
try before you asked?

~~~
headShrinker
Silly me, I tried to use HN search and I found 200 points. That's obviously
not true... so thought I would ask.

------
Khao
I think I have heard it was 500 some time ago. I have checked at the FAQ and
it says "There are no down arrows on submissions. They only appear on comments
after users reach a certain karma threshold." so it's not clearly stated.

